# Headed for LI Sound and Beyond



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Vacation is finally in sight. We are leaving Thursday for a 21 day trip to one of our favorite sailing areas. Today and tomorrow is final provisioning, but it's not like we are headed to a dessert area without stores or restaurants. Thursday we begin by sailing up the Chesapeake, MOTORING through the C&D Canal and anchoring at Reedy Point on the Delaware River about 58 miles. We wait there anchored for the Express train ( current) to take us on the torturous green fly laden boring motor down the Delaware River. The current sets up perfect for us as a 5 am anchor raising gets us into Cape May by 2-3 PM. We luckily can get through the Cape May Canal ( 55 ht bridge) by 2 ft saving us 2 hours. 

This part of the trip we will be accompanied by friends from our yacht club who are staying in Cape May for 1 week. They have to go around the point though so we will meet the at Utches Marina our old friends for 20 some years. Great place to stay. Close to everything. Good restaurant Lazy Bones across the street which has some of the best Jamaican Black Bean soup I have ever had. From there to the fresh fish market at the Lobster House to find seafood for the grill the next two nights which are at anchor. Since Cape May host a large offshore fishing fleet there is always a great supply of good fresh fish including Mahi, a Tuna, and Grouper my favorites. There we need to rest up as we have a long day up the coast of my old stopping grounds of NJ.

Destination is Barnegat Light. An inlet not for the faint of heart or the novice. I lived in Ocean City N J for 20 years and understand this inlet, and will measure the factors on the way up the coast to decide whether to bail out at Atlantic City or pass Barnegat and go straight to Sandy Hook. Once you get to know this inlet and the factors which make it too dangerous to go in you can make a prudent decision. On good days this is very begnign and doesn't portray to be a trecherous inlet, but I have seen it when it swallows up boats and the rollers across it deposits them on the Rock jetties or the sand shallows aground in the inlet entrance. A couple boats are lost here every year. By people who don't read the signs and try to chance it. Lots of accidents happen when transitioning from deeper ocean safety to try and run in shallow inlets where conditions are exaggerated many times. This leg is 72 miles. The reward....one of the best scenic anchorages behind a lighthouse with a cool ocean breeze. 

The following day is a jaunt up to Atlantic Highlands to await the second expresss which us the incoming current to sweep us past Manhattan through Hell Gate to the Long Island Sound. We haven't been to AH since Sandy came through and are anxious to see how it has recovered. We have lots of friends in the area. Tempest who we hope to see going up or back is his stomping grounds. Last time up we were anchored next to him and didn't even know it. This leg is a quiet 55 miles. From the anchorage behind the breakwater you can see under the Verrazano Narrows and Manhattan. 

The next day is a ride of fascination past the Statue of Liberty up past Wall Street, the United Nations, under the famous 7 bridges to the Sound and Port Washington, our first time there. 

Many ask us why we don't just do the straight 36 hours straight to Block Island a Route. We have but we enjoy the towns and stop overs along the way to much and since our first time up on thus adventure prefer to enjoy each individual place and not get licked into having to get to a particular city/ destination once up there. We do have certain places we'd like to go yo, but never are disappointed if gt weather intervenes or we get somewhere, really like it and stay on for a few. After all it's vacation.

This time up we are hoping to stop on the way up in Milford first time there fir a few days, Fishers Island, Block, Newport for a few days, Greenport or Oriental, Old Saybrooke and Northport. Leaving a few days in Cape May on the way back. That's in the perfect scenario, but well play it by ear. 

Our friends and club mates T37chef took a trip up this year for the first time offshore and they loved the experience and hopefully one year we will travel together . I know they are going back, by his enthusiasm and his recounting his trip. And his daughters and wife loved it.

We'd love to meet up with any SN up there as we have in the past so if you are close by to where we are give us a shout. You could track our AIS signature on Marine Traffic or Beacon . Our. Signature is Haleakula.

My wife and I look forward every year go this . Our 5 year is always a pilgrimage to Haleakla on Maui where we got married. 

Hope to see some of you on the Sound

Dave


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I always like to put in a plug for Watch Hill, RI. I much prefer it over Fisher's Island and it is worth the 2 mile channel. I hope this beautiful weather we have been experiencing up here holds out for you.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Dave, sounds awesome! Fair winds!
Joel


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a good outlook on Barnegat Inlet. The anchorage up behind, south of the CG station in front of the commercial dock has great protection. Staying inside the little red buoy right in front of the CG station is the only difficult/narrow spot. As long as there is not a big break and opposing current, the inlet requires constant attention at the wheel but it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be. A challenge is avoiding all the powerboats that want to zoom by as you're trying to maintain direction in breaking waves and strong current.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Chef:

You probably already know this, but the town of Port Washington maintains about 20 moorings for transients. I believe they are even free for the first 24 hours on weekends, and 48 hours during the week (channel 9 on vhf I think). They are a short dinghy ride to the Town Dock, which is walking distance to a number of restaurants. There is also a new dinghy dock that is opposite Stop and Shop and West Marine if you need provisions. Just go past the Town Dock and follow the channel to port leaving the marina on your port side and you will see it past the rock formation with the American flag flying on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Dave,
Local to Port Washington, happy to lend support and would be great to say hello
when you are in area.
Keep in mind plenty of free moorings for 48 hrs weekdays/24 hrs weekends(yellow lining channel) in Manhasset Bay and plenty room/depth and good holding for anchoring.
Restaurants/provisions all close. Small town dock, north of main dock is across street
from large StopnShop (or just call me) for provisioning, along with more restaurants.
More on local tidbits and some East river/western sound history later.
Hugo


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Chef,

I'm in Milford. It's a great place to stop. The anchorage near Charles Island is great in the nominal west to south-westerlies that we get for most of the summer. It's crap in wind SE to E, but you can go across the 'gulf' to the beach and anchor there for a while. There is no anchoring in the harbor, too small, but there is an all-transient marina at the head of the harbor. If you stop over mid week there should be plenty of availability. There will be no slips available the weekend of August 16th because of the Oyster Festival and probably not again on Labor Day. 

It's a great location at the head of the harbor, plenty of bars/restaurants nearby with a chandlary (Milford Boat Works) within walking distance. I can recommend 7 Seas for great Fish 'n Chips and lobster rolls, Archie Moore's for good wings and sports, and Bistro Basque for wine and tapas. The nearest grocery store is about a mile away, but there are plenty of taxis and it's not a bad walk if it's a nice day. The Yacht club is right at the harbor entrance. They have a few transient slips available. They also have a very nice restaurant as well as a pool with showers, etc.

Send me PM for contact info if you want a ride to the grocery store when you are in town, no trouble at all. 

-Argyle


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

I am hoping to make a similar trip for the first time next summer. I read T37chefs thread with great interest and expect to learn a lot from this one too. Thanks for posting and have a great time.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip, and you'll be starting out in incredible weather. Enjoy!


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Look forward to following you Haleakala on AIS and perhaps we can hook up and of course always willing to lend a hand or info if you make it to my homeport of Greenport. The sailing here is always "da Kine" and perhaps we can swap stories of my former home ,Pukalani, Hi.
Fair winds, Rick


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

midnightsailor said:


> Look forward to following you Haleakala on AIS and perhaps we can hook up and of course always willing to lend a hand or info if you make it to my homeport of Greenport. The sailing here is always "da Kine" and perhaps we can swap stories of my former home ,Pukalani, Hi.
> Fair winds, Rick


We love Greenport. Mitchel Marinia is great also with the carousel next there. Quaint town. Great BBQ restaurant if I remember. And the grocery is so close but had wired hours.

We are undecided after Block wether to continue to Newport or do Montaulk/ Greenport.

Will keep in touch


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

HUGOSALT said:


> Dave,
> Local to Port Washington, happy to lend support and would be great to say hello
> when you are in area.
> Keep in mind plenty of free moorings for 48 hrs weekdays/24 hrs weekends(yellow lining channel) in Manhasset Bay and plenty room/depth and good holding for anchoring.
> ...


Thanks for the info and offer. We should be there a week from Monday August 18.
How's the Harbor Deli. Looks like a good place. 
If you want to stop by for a drink, its on me 
Always wanted to meet you on a trip north

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Today replaced the joker valve...what a pain. Changed all the fuel filters. New hose for the washdown pump. Got out the Kellet. Ca liberated the radar. Checked all the lights. Pumped out the put water in holding tank and checked the mascerator briefly. Thursday won't come fast enough.

Our outboard isn't working despite two trips for repairs. Cleaned varnis out of carb and pump first, then replaced the plug. It won't even come close to catching and starting.grrrrrrrrr


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Since I take it you will be coming down the sound, as you you get close to the east end of Long Island Both Port Jefferson Harbor and Mattituck Inlet are good places to lay over for the night. Both have nearby stores and resteurants . Mattituck is very close to me and there you'll find a quite anchorage or if you prefer to pay ,Strongs Marina with all amenities. Town is a block and a half walk to Love Lane a quaint street with P.O. , Popular eatery, grocery store, and other shops.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Dave,
Aug. 18th, hope to be sailing home from eastern sound that day,
will try to come by and say hello.
Harbor deli very good! ..also for something more exotic across street
is Mediterranean Marketplace Turkish deli and more, and restaurants Shish Kabab and 
Fish Kabab...(it's all greek to me!)
Everyone goes to Louies, good seafood, not cheap.
If interest...some history for when your coming up the East river...
Love doing river full current, only time boat has seen 11 knots!
East River is not a river...actually is a Tidal Strait!
Washington's army of 9,000 men crossed east river from long island to manhattan night of Aug 29th 1776 escaping from sure defeat in battle of LI/brooklyn...thinking somewhere below Brooklyn bridge location...using fisherman soldiers from Mass.
for oarsman.
Wallabout Bay immed. SE of Williamsburg bridge, site of Brooklyn Navy yard, also site of British prison ships during rev war ..11,000 american prisoners died more than 2x number
who died on battlefields during war..used to find remains along shore up until recent.
HMS Hussar sank around Hell Gate many millions in gold still in river.
Mill Rock /Hell Gate site of largest man made explosion, thinking around 1885, until
Hiroshima bomb...better cleared river for navigation.
North Brother Island (near Rikers Island prison) Typhoid Mary 1st quarrentined , then lived (coming and going) on island to her death.
Have to prepare now for my own cruise to Fishers Island area tomorrow
if any wind out there!
Will pm my info to you hope to meet up next monday.
Hugo


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

midnightsailor said:


> Since I take it you will be coming down the sound, as you you get close to the east end of Long Island Both Port Jefferson Harbor and Mattituck Inlet are good places to lay over for the night. Both have nearby stores and resteurants . Mattituck is very close to me and there you'll find a quite anchorage or if you prefer to pay ,Strongs Marina with all amenities. Town is a block and a half walk to Love Lane a quaint street with P.O. , Popular eatery, grocery store, and other shops.


Mmost years we stop at Port Jeff...have taken a moooring at Seatauket Yacht Club and also anchored at Mt Misey this year because of teh Hell gate tides we are a little later entering the Sound and we wanted to try Port Washington as well..

Funny you metioned Mattituck. We discivered it 3 years ago when we were returning from Montauk and were trying to get to Port Jeff. Hard wibnd on the bow that day so we decided to chance it as a freind of ours had gone in there.

Very narrow winding channel but the payoff was that beautiful anchorage at the end. Who would have thought. Thanks for the information about the town and shopping. We definately will stop there again


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Mattituck*

Hey,

Just a little note that mattituck was dredged this year to 10' at MLW. So now almost anyone can get in or out at any time.

Barry


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Dave,
If you decide to spend a night at Liberty Landing in NJ/NYC do give me a shout. I'm right across the river from LL Marina. LL now also operates some moorings on the Manhattan side near Chambers St. if you are craving some pricey fancy food. Cost of overnight mooring was $75/night last time I checked but mooring field could get a tad bouncy.

Loved Mattituck when we stopped in there over 12 years ago.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Enjoy! Just got back from 2+ weeks visiting many of the places you will be visiting - Northport, Pt. Jeff, Milford, Westbrook, Stonington, Block Island, Watch Hill, Ziegler's Cove, etc. Hope your weather is a good as ours was.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So we started early Thursday and sailed to the top of the Chesapeake in record time close hauled. We averaged over 7 with a small current assist to make our SOG over 8. The canal was boring as usual. We decided to try and stop at the new Shaffers to top off with diesel. It was a cluster with only one pump and one attendant and a waiting line 8 deep. We soldiered on stopping in Summit North for cheap deisel $3.89 . Place at mid tide was 7 ft the shallowest and well kept as a stop over. We kept going anchoring behind Reedy with our friend . Was bumpy for a while as the wind gusted to 29' but at sunset everything calmed down.

I must say our friend with his Hunter 38 was not happy. His boat sailed at anchor all over the place and he didn't prepare for the current . We on the other hand had a Kellet down the rode and were fine. His squat ass platforms was getting slapped head on by the waves and contributed to his unease.

We left a 4 AM this morning with NW wind at 15 a sailed down the Delaware ( a rarity) with the Express ( current) behind us. SOG over 9. We are just about to enter the CApe May canal as we are 53 Ft mast in record time down the River of 7 hours. No Greenheads as the breeze was stiff. Staying at Utches tonight and leaving T 4 am to make Barnegat Light. Having dinner at Lazy Bones and then picking up fresh fish for the next few nights at the fish market at the Lobster House. Our friends are staying in Cape May for 5 days. 

Great weather and great beginning of our vacation. Forecast is for pleasent a
Temps and begnin winds the next few days as we trudge up the NJ Coast. 

More later...tomorrow the fearsome Barnegat Inlet


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> I must say our friend with his Hunter 38 was not happy. His boat sailed at anchor all over the place and he didn't prepare for the current . We on the other hand had a Kellet down the rode and were fine. His squat ass platforms was getting slapped head on by the waves and contributed to his unease.


Chef,
Has your Hunter friend tried an anchor riding sail? My boat loves to sail at anchor so I purchased the Findelta anchor sail from Banner Bay Marine. Easy to rig, and as soon as it's rigged, she quiets right down and is completely docile.

Have a great trip!


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Dave,

Dumb question on the Cape May canal. Is the swing bridge generally open? Looking at next summer's trip already!
Have fun!


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Good to hear that youve gotten off with a great start! I just finally got my own boat finnished, bottom painted and zincs installed yesterday and dropped in the water. Took her out for her first sail since all the work I did on her past 2 years and she performed gresat and was so comfortable with all her new amenities!! Please stay in touch I would love to meet up with you in Mattituck and or Greenport by boat or by foot...I have my shop in Southold and so am a short distance from both. I may even leave for a short vacation myself if I can finnish a few jobs and clear some time. For now, continued fair winds to you!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Mattituck*



BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a little note that mattituck was dredged this year to 10' at MLW. So now almost anyone can get in or out at any time.
> 
> Barry


That's good info. I have always avoided Mattituck with the sailboat, remembering how shallow it used to be. It used to be iffy with a 3' draft. Mattituck is the only possible bail out point in long stretch to Orient so having it as an option is good news.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jiminri said:


> Chef,
> Has your Hunter friend tried an anchor riding sail? My boat loves to sail at anchor so I purchased the Findelta anchor sail from Banner Bay Marine. Easy to rig, and as soon as it's rigged, she quiets right down and is completely docile.
> 
> Have a great trip!


It wasnt so much the need of a riding sail, they are great. He was anchored in a 3 Knott current which took precedence over the 20 Knott wind and chop. The current force his stern to take the waved head on. Hunters have wide asses and big swim platforms. He had s large profile facing the wind causing him to swing wildly

Riding sail woulnt help.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

jsaronson said:


> Dave,
> 
> Dumb question on the Cape May canal. Is the swing bridge generally open? Looking at next summer's trip already!
> Have fun!


Yes always open though there was and idiot fishing I'm a pontoon boat I'm front of it today forcing me to disturb the seagulls and lay on the can of air horn


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> It wasnt so much the need of a riding sail, they are great. He was anchored in a 3 Knott current which took precedence over the 20 Knott wind and chop. The current force his stern to take the waved head on. Hunters have wide asses and big swim platforms. He had s large profile facing the wind causing him to swing wildly
> 
> Riding sail woulnt help.


Ah, makes sense. I have never tried using a kellet and have heard mixed views on their usefulness. What's your strategy in deploying a kellet (as it seems to have worked well for you.)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Left Cape May at 0400 for the trip up to Barnegat. Nice S breeze at 12 knots pushing us along at 5+.beautiful sunrise. Saw our first schoool of dolphins a few minuttes ago and the sw with us for 10 minutes. Trailing a fishing line maybe catch mahi if llucky. Only happened once. 
Chip, are you out this weekend at Meyers Hole in BB. If so wed love to raft up with you and Jen. We bought some outstanding tuna and sword in Cape May, though the Tina may be sushi for lunch.


----------



## mysticsailor (Feb 5, 2009)

We anchored at Atlantic Highlands in June on the way to Connecticut. It was a nice anchorage behind the breakwater.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Good to hear you had a great sail up to Barnegat.
Just back from Fishers Island myself, thought it might be of interest, in West harbor
most anchor NW of green can # 7 but can also anchor in closer south and a little west of 
green can # 7 with good holding in 10-14 ft of water.
Also just 6 miles away is Napatree/Watch Hill...the approach thru the channel is worth it,
anchor on the bay side short walk over the dunes and swim in the ocean.
Watch Hills Olympic Tea Room good seafood, but also must try new twist on fried
zucchini...very different and good!
If your stopping at Old Saybrooke well worth while to go up river 6 miles to
Essex and/or continue on to Hamburg cove, crowded but worth a look and no more than another mile or two past the rock faced hills on the east shore.
Hugo


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

HUGOSALT said:


> Good to hear you had a great sail up to Barnegat.
> Just back from Fishers Island myself, thought it might be of interest, in West harbor
> most anchor NW of green can # 7 but can also anchor in closer south and a little west of
> green can # 7 with good holding in 10-14 ft of water.
> ...


Thanks for the Fishers info. Will use it later in the week.

We have been to Essex .ate at the oldest tavern in the United States. Have also been to Hamburg Cove. Lovely place.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So we are anchored behind Atlantic Highlands after a spectacular 7.5 plus SOG sail from Barnegat. Left a 6 AM from a beautiful calm anchorage behind the lighthouse. We were lucky and rafted up for a few hours with Our Sailnet friends Chip and Jen who have just moved up to a cruising catalina . God was it 6 years ago when we looked at the 22 in Baltimore? They are hooked. So good to see them in their stomping grounds.

So we head out the inlet. 10-15 knot westerly winds.....outgoing current...no problem right...current wind same direction. Hold on buckaroo this is Barnegat at the end of the jetties are 1/4 miles of standing 7-8 ft waves between us and the calm water in the ocean. 

Why you say well before the front changed the wind direction it was from the south for 2 days and the 3-4 ocean swell ran perpendicular to the jetties creating these standing waves.
The sailboat preceding us disappeared with only the mast showing after every crest the made. So we rode through it a 8 knots current behind us for a wild ride. I hoped the fuel filters didn't pick up any stirred up flakes.

After getting out we flew up the coast with a beam reach main and heavy reefed jib. We cut inside to the Sandy Hook false channel and went back to the Highlands breakwater to anchor. Horsehoe Cove gone thanks to a Sandy. Most of the area rebuilt as here was where the 12 ft storm surge hit the hardest. Amazing to see how well it was recovered.

We love this anchorage. Dinner was fresh swordfish steaks with a Chinese salsa ( baby corn, snow peas, mango, with a Marin, line tamarind marinade)from Cape May, roasted Yukon gold potatoes all done on the grill, and butter lettuce with jersey tomato salad. 

The view of NY in the stance through the Verrazano Briidge was amazing at night. Tomorrow we ride the current past the Statue of Liberty through Hell Gate to Port Washington.

Life is good.

Dave


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Well..welcome to NJ..again. The winds and the temps have been quite unusual for this time of year. I was out at Sandy Hook on Friday winds were in the low teens out of the west.with lot's of cloud cover. Temp was in the 70's and I actually put a fleece on the beat home. Sleeping has been great though. No bugs, nice cool temps. Have a nice ride up the river...maybe I'll catch you on the re-bound.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Been in the 40s at night here upstate NY. Days are noticeably shorter. A hint of Fall is in the air.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tempest said:


> Well..welcome to NJ..again. The winds and the temps have been quite unusual for this time of year. I was out at Sandy Hook on Friday winds were in the low teens out of the west.with lot's of cloud cover. Temp was in the 70's and I actually put a fleece on the beat home. Sleeping has been great though. No bugs, nice cool temps. Have a nice ride up the river...maybe I'll catch you on the re-bound.


We'd like that


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

smurphny said:


> Been in the 40s at night here upstate NY. Days are noticeably shorter. A hint of Fall is in the air.


Sitting here having breakfast of turkey sausage, lox and bagels, and our normal fresh ground Kona. Looking out toward Horsehoe Cove from our anchorage behind the breakwater. I no longer exists. Locals say no way since Sandy came through . Looking around that storm really did its number. We always have anchored here after we found it in a NW wind one night anchored in the old Horshoe cove. Better protection too. Just anchor at the end of the moorings behind the breakwater.

Off to catch the tide on the East a River st 1,0.

Next stop Port Washington


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Sitting here having breakfast of turkey sausage, lox and bagels, and our normal fresh ground Kona. Looking out toward Horsehoe Cove from our anchorage behind the breakwater. I no longer exists. Locals say no way since Sandy came through . Looking around that storm really did its number. We always have anchored here after we found it in a NW wind one night anchored in the old Horshoe cove. Better protection too. Just anchor at the end of the moorings behind the breakwater.
> 
> Off to catch the tide on the East a River st 1,0.
> 
> Next stop Port Washington


You should have the best sailing weather of the year with the north wind just starting to make its presence known. With my boat down in FL now, I really miss sailing the places you're headed for. I'm jealous!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Flew past the Statue of Liberty and up the east. River and are moored in the quaint town of Port Washington on a FREE mooring . Nice town...great deli...cool breeze tonight. What a great day. Tomorrow Milford.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Been following your progress from Seasop anchored at Coecles Harbor Shelter Island. Just finnishing breakfgast too but nothing as fancy as your fare, just some fried eggs and toast and kielbasa but I I do share the fresh Ground Kona!! Going for another cup now. Weather has been great .its so good to be out here after two years of refiting Seasop. Even got to use the new Fireplace last night as it got quite chilly and it worked wonderfully ! Hoping to hook up if you folks make Mattituck or Greenport. For now, fair winds,Rick


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> So we are anchored behind Atlantic Highlands after a spectacular 7.5 plus SOG sail from Barnegat. Left a 6 AM from a beautiful calm anchorage behind the lighthouse. We were lucky and rafted up for a few hours with Our Sailnet friends Chip and Jen who have just moved up to a cruising catalina . God was it 6 years ago when we looked at the 22 in Baltimore? They are hooked. So good to see them in their stomping grounds.
> 
> So we head out the inlet. 10-15 knot westerly winds.....outgoing current...no problem right...current wind same direction. Hold on buckaroo this is Barnegat at the end of the jetties are 1/4 miles of standing 7-8 ft waves between us and the calm water in the ocean.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, glad we were able to meet up and that your trip has been going well. Have fun out there!

Myers Hole Rendezvous | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

midnightsailor said:


> Been following your progress from Seasop anchored at Coecles Harbor Shelter Island. Just finnishing breakfgast too but nothing as fancy as your fare, just some fried eggs and toast and kielbasa but I I do share the fresh Ground Kona!! Going for another cup now. Weather has been great .its so good to be out here after two years of refiting Seasop. Even got to use the new Fireplace last night as it got quite chilly and it worked wonderfully ! Hoping to hook up if you folks make Mattituck or Greenport. For now, fair winds,Rick


Sounds great Rick. Congrats on getting here outfitted and enjoying here. That's a great acres to sail


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Chef: hope you get a chance to do a trip report on Milford.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Chef: hope you get a chance to do a trip report on Milford.


Here you go

Rode out the soound over halfway ( 45 miles) against a pretty stiff 15 knot breeze NE causing us to do some tacking and downright main motoring. Chop[ the first 4 hours was steep at 4 second intervals 3 ft. It then laid down some allowing for a managemable sailplan where we close hauled at over 6.5. As we closed in on Milford we made 7 on a 15 mile close reach into the "Gulf" as its called. Was tracking the ferries on radar and also on my AIS and they really haul the mail across the sound at over 27 knotts. Saw a lot of sailboats passage making like us both in and out the Sound. Lots of waves and hails....."so your from Maryland...ever been to Annapolis:laugher:laugher

The channel in is well marked. Over 400 sailboats in various marinas. many floating two sided 2 boat docks for moorings. Plenty deep saw no less than 7.5 at mlw. We chose to stay at Miford Landing...furthest up the creek and nice floating doacks at 2.50/ft. Walk to town was 2 blocks.o fuel, but we fueled up a whole 8 gallons ( from Atlantic HIghlands) We are staying two nights.

Ate in Seven Seas Restaurant a locals hangout. I had Fish and Chips which was three IPA beer battered huge pieces of scod, with great homemade cole slaw. Donna had scallops which were 10 jumbos with the same cole slaw. I wased my dinner down with a couple of Sam Adams Octoberfests. Total Bill...$40. We then walked through town. Lots of neat restauarants including a Basque Cafe which looks promising for tomorrows dinner. My wife like all the shops which she is sure to puruse tomorrow.Nice little town. Highly recommend as a stopover.

Spoke with Hugo last night and we will try and meet up on our way back down the sound next week. Maybe others would like to come. hes a great guy, was very helpful with info and offered to take us for supplies if we needed. Port Washington is a nice stop over and resupply area.

Tomorrow we stay here and recuperate from the hard job of sailing up here and then continue. May go to Fishers or right out to Block. Time and weather will dictate. So far the nights are cool and days beautiful.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Had a beautiful day visiting the city of Milford. The marinia I am in is a gtransient only marina. Washing machines and dryers $1. Very friendly staff as well as other trsansiemtd. 
Town has mnay shops for my wife to put a hurting on our credit card. Full parts marinia store next door had the carberator for my Tahatsu outboard for the dinghy deliver in one day.

We ate at SBC Brewpub in town as we will be grilling on board proabbaly the next few days. I had braised shortribs cooked in their IPC with mashed sweet pottatoes and Donna had Blood Orange Glazed Atlantic Salmon on a bed of sautted spinach with asiago cheese and garlic/ both winners. We found two great restaurants here one a local one and one where the yuppies hang out. 

There were othe rinteresting restaurants like the Cafe Basque specializing in foods from Spain and others. They will wait till our next time through. Dessert was back at the boat. On the way back we stopped at Scoopy- do again where we split a spumoni and then to our Haleakula where my wife had bought me a belated borthday dessert on her shopping expediaion during the day. There is a wonder bakery in town " Scratch Bakery" where she produced the two decadent chocokate ganache/ raspberry/ white choolate "things" which were a definate food orgasm.

Tomorrow we head out the Sound further and make a choice depending on conditions. The wind continue to blow NE and will build over the next few days as an unusal set up of highs moving off of Canada influencing the weather here.

So we are either anchoring in West Harbor Fishers Island or are scooting across the Sound through Plum gut ( we have been blasted there before) and over to Greenport. Wont know the decision until we are underway and see how the wave action is. 

That decison also determines which direvtion we head/ Block or Newport. 

We are also keeping our eyes on the Lesser Antilles watchfully.

Dave


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave,

Glad to hear you are in the neighborhood.

We are laying Montauk right now, I may do a solo trip to Block or CT in the next few days.

Would be good to see you. Please post when you know your next destination (or direction).

Regards,
Brad


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm enjoying reading your trip report. We thought West Harbor was beautiful, but I'm not sure how much sleep you'll get if the winds are from the NE. 

Either way, enjoy and I'll continue to live vicariously through you until we head off on our vacation in 17 more sleeps.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Have been talking to Dave...(chef2sail) and we going to meet up on Aug. 26th Tues.
in either Northport or Port. Washington. Dave and Donna will be making their way back down the sound towards home. 
Wanted to see what other local sailnetters would be interested in getting together.
Just spoke to Brad...(Bene505) he's good after work, as am I, so thinking early evening.
Hugo


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

Would love to, but while I live on Port Washington, I will be out in Montauk then. Enjoy.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Following our progress sounds like you had a great stop in milford. I am planning on heading to Block somtime in the next few days from Greenport, depends on when my dingy's outboard gets fixed. So perhaps we will run in to each other in Greenport or Block. If you get to greenport the Marina I'm at is Kearnsport a block from The Greenport Hospital and across the creek from Brewer's.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave, 
I am green with envy. I wish you the safest and most pleasant voyage. Amy and I are enjoying your posts!

Fair Winds, Following Seas.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*more adventures*

Ok wind on the nose again, but manageable. Forecast said 5-10 from the east. Actually 12-15 from the north east. So we near and close hauled it out to the very end of the Sound by 2:30. We are anchored in the East Harbor of Fishers Island surround by huge mansions of the rich and famous and a golf course. The island acessable only by water and helicopter. We've seen 3 has a yacht club and a few shops. It's very picturesque. Surrounded by large boulders sticking put of the water we anchored in 15 ft and I could see the Rocna set the water was that clear.

On the way sailing out we passed behind Plum Gut and the Race passages into the Atlantic to Block Island and Montauk. We have sailed through them before AMD got crushed. Wind against tide will do that.

Tomorrow we will head to our furthest north to Newport for a few days, the Block Island as the weather has been perfect. Then back into the Sound looking for Either Olde Saybrooke or Mattituck. Following that we hope to meet up with Hugo and Benne if possible. Wed love to see you and swap stories.

Living the dream.

Dave


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I anchored there in about 9' of water last year, just for an afternoon snack and swim on a run from Block Island to drop off some guests at Dodson's in Stonington. I thought I had set the anchor, CQR, but when I was swimming around the boat I noticed it laying on it's side on top of the sand. It was so calm in there we hadn't moved and inch and as we were pulling up stakes in an hour I just left it alone.

Spectacular estate on the very eastern end of Fishers.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave: Marcella wants to know how do you make your Kona.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Dave: Marcella wants to know how do you make your Kona.


Sears.com

We use this French press thermos..... Works great. 9 heaping teaspoons or 1 per every 4 oz of water. I like strong coffee and black. Make sure you buy on Kona beans which are pure. I get mine shipped from Hawaii mostly...Greenwells.com., about $30 a lb for the pea berry ( whole cherries) vs most beans ( half cherry), but still good. Trader Joes has good Kona beans also for $20 for 12 oz. Be.careful though some try and pass off Kona which is a blend as pure.

As with any press let steep for 5 minutes before plunging. Also use water at least 180 degrees to start. We love our coffee.

Fora real gourmet treat get some real Blue Mountain Jamacian. Keep beans in freezer in zip lock tigh when storing


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We are sailing up the RI coast and about 10 miles from Point Judith. Wind is like it's been for 6 days now east north east so we are close hauled again. 

Destination is a mooring in Newport for two days. We are meeting a friend from our Yacht Club tonight whose up here visiting her relatives and going to dinner. 

We loved our anchorage last night and as we went out the Lords Passage this morning saw that huge mansion on the East Point. What a view. We didn't think we'd make Newport this trip,but everything lined up so it looks like a good move as we both love it there.

I am a Chesapeake sailor and am fond of Annapolis, but Newport is the true sailing center, now where quite like it. The boat show in Annapolis is the best, but so many things to see and so many nice restaurants, and it's friendly set up for transiting sailors. Not trying to spark controversy or argument, just MHhO.

Dave


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes love Newport consider it Disneyworld for sailors...when up there few years back 
was kayaking and noticed familiar profile (from magazine) was
the famed Olin Stephens design "Bolero" on a mooring. (built near home in
City Is. N. Y.) also just a few miles north spectacular Herreshoff Museum in Bristol.
Enjoy your time!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So we round the corner at Pt Judith and can see the Beavertail light, and we hit the mixture point of Narraganset Bay and the Ocean ( technically Block Island or Rhode Island Sound. The waves are broadside at 3seconds at 6-8 ft. No fun, so we adjust and aim at the cliffs angling through the dishwasher slop. One mile we are in the clear sailing in Naragansett a Bay waters on a beam reach flying. Cool

In the distance we see three large sailboats. In 15 minutes they have halved the distance in 30 they are on us. Radar says they are doing 14+ knots???but they are sailboats??? WTF

As they get closer on is a 5 spreaders, one 6 and the ketch...5. All carbon fiber sails. The fly by and I me fly. Wind 21. Who are these demons

Marie, Meteor, Kawil , And P2. Two over 50 meters...that's 150 ft. It's the Bucket Race practice

http://www.ypigroup.com/yacht-meteor-for-sale-3000314.htm

http://www.superyachts.com/yacht-charter/p2-1076/

http://www.fraseryachts.com/Charter/charter_gallery.aspx?YachtID=Y2_AD_FL

Newport Bucket Regatta : List of Entries

These studs were unbelievable. Such beauties under sail. I felt like Jed Clampett .Tonight 
when we came back from dinner at the Black Pearl in Newport they were all lit up with deck lights pointed up the masts which looked like the radio towers on the point by Annapolis.

Dinner was good. Seared Halibut with a champagne beurre blanc for me and scallops bacon and lobster in cream for my wife. Tomorrow shopping for her. Museum for me. Then off to Block Island and the trip home.

From Block we are looking at either Mattituck or Old Sayebroke. Then to meet Hugo and maybe others in Northport keeping an eye to Hispanola

This has been a memorable trip so far


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

those sails must have been inspiring .I would have love to have seen that! Unfortuneately, my old autohelm 4000 finally gave up the ghost and prevented my departure yesterday for Block. Spent all day tearing it apart and found the motor had twisted itself around along with the wireing causing the leads to break. Well a little bit of solder and some yankee ingenuity with a watch band pin to replace the cause of the mess a missing or corroded pin that secure the motor from turning in the case, and it is finnaly back up and running so with some luck I may be able to leave tommorow.


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you have a wide angle lens to use on those mighty ships!


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! That would have been amazing to see those boats sailing by. I hope we're as lucky when we hit Newport in a few weeks.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My favorite memory of the Newport area was in 1983 during the last America's Cup there. Was heading north in the Bay towards Bristol when we saw the two US defenders out practicing. One of the crewmembers on Liberty waved to me as we passed close by. Newport was really an exciting place to be that summer.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

cthoops said:


> Wow! That would have been amazing to see those boats sailing by. I hope we're as lucky when we hit Newport in a few weeks.


I will post pictures when we get back. My wife had a real camera on them.
We took the dinghy and and had breakfast at Benjamin's good Irish tavern. Homemade corned beef has and good Irish coffee. Went to the Stop and Shop to do some provisioning of fresh produce . My wife bought a nifty duffle bag with wheels and handle so soft for the boat, but makes hitting a store easy as you can walk the food back to the dinghy. In this case 8 blocks.

We are going out in the Bay to watch the start of the Bucket race. Winds are 15 here already in the harbor so those sail engines will be pumping out some crazy speeds,

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Back from the race. Was something else. We just had dinner at the Smoke House..Best BBQ here and cheap and Donna is shopping while I people watch. It's incredible how you get used the the peace on the water...and 9 days of it, and you come here and it's like shocked and full of people. 

Tomorrow we start home with a stop over in Block , yet another tourist place then head back into the LI Sound to Matituck on Monday. Tuesday looks like a met up with Hugo and others in Northport then back down the East River to Atlantic Highlands . We love that ride and it never gets old. NY is such a great exciting City. 

We are keeping our eyes on the strengthening area in the Florida and Bahamas and hoping it deflects out into the Atlantic if it come us the coast by the high expected to come through the Baltmore mid Atlantic Area Wednesday . We come down the Jerset Coast Thursday and Friday, but can speed that up if necessary


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The computer models are all over the place for the storm. Doesn't look like much upper level action to steer it in any particular direction for the next couple of days. One option to hole up if it heads along the shoreline is to head north up the Hudson and anchor in Haverstraw Bay. I weathered a TS there at anchor with no problem. Good holding and few boats to get tangled up with.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to dinner in Southhold.

Good to be wherever the hurricane isn't going.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Agreed.

Looks like Skippers Pub, Northport,


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Looks like Skippers Pub, Northport,


We woke up at 7....dropped our mooring and slipped out of Newport quietly. It's a partying town so people sleep later as we noticed the day before when we went out for breakfast and no lines at 8:30 am. Put the sails up outside the harbor...162 ft of water and broad reached down the West.Passage,,,through Narraganset Bay,,,lout I to the ocean. Block is the distance we sped along at 6.8 and reached Old Salt Pond at 11:00.

I talked to the Harbormaster on the phone about anchoring as we never had, but have always taken moorings, and he strongly suggested the mooring. He explained the way the Old Salt a Pond was formed as a breach from a storm was why there was very little bottom before Rock ( he said 1 foot of mud) and there was no anchor which really set into the stone well, the night before a 37 ft sailboat dragged and collected 8 boats before they stopped it.we had heard the same stories from a member in our club who is forced to anchor as he's over 50 ft. So we settled on a mooring. As we hooked on the harbor was boat sped through to help two boats who were dragging. Testimony enough for me.

We came to the town to shop and see if much had changed here since we had been here last 7 years ago. Aldo still has the best Gelatos,

Tomorrow we start through the Race with a 3 knot assist if I read it right and start down the Sound. We will get till Mattituck and se what time it is, as the next stop would be Siani which is 32 more miles..

Block is nice.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Block is indeed nice. Used to go there every year for many years but have not been back for maybe five years. I have been through a couple of strong blows there and have seen boats slip anchor but I think it's mostly because they are not on enough scope. The anchorage area gets quite deep, around 30'+ in some places. I have always found the holding to be very good. Back 30 years ago you could anchor anywhere. The best place was along the southern shoreline (close to The Oar which has now been hogged up completely by town moorings. The designated anchor area presently is the least desirable in the harbor although it is quite large and you can always find a spot. I find the best spot now is along the northern shoreline, close to the beach, just outside the mooring area where it gets down to around 14' of water.

Looks like you have a GREAT stretch of sailing weather coming up.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice east wind too. Must be excellent.

Regards,
Bad


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> Nice east wind too. Must be excellent.
> 
> Regards,
> Bad


Very true. And good wind too. Another grateful thing , we have not even run the fans and have had a light blanket to sleep since coming to Port Washington 8 days ago. The mornings require a sweatshirt and wind breaker shell for me...but one day I had to give up the shorts till anchoring.

Weather has been stellar in every way. I looked back in our logs and none of our vacations/ trips have been like this.

I noticed also our daily amp hour usage has been down near 40. Usually refrigeration alone will deplete 60-70 in the Chesapeake. I sized our 720 ah bank to be able to do three days in the Chesapeake without engine as our daily diet is close to 90- 95 ah

This trip also was the first time we also filled our holding tank twice (32 gallon) must be the three water melons 3 cantaloupes, and two golden pineapples we have eaten so far. more to go. We find it one of the best ways to hydrate yourself. I find I drink more fluids when I am constantly outside like this.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Have not run fan all night for entire summer, actually will check out heater for fall
sailing this week as may need sooner than later.
Love fruit when cruising. Wife always wonders, i eat and drink more on cruise and still manage to lose weight.
We will do our best to make sure you are hydrated for your cruise down NY harbor and Jersey coast come Tuesday evening! ;-)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sailing down or up the Sound today. Looks like we will make Mt Siani. Wind 12, on the nose of course .we are main motoring . Block to Race was fast .7+ Knots . As we approached Gull Island 6 miles away a new buoy appeared. I couldn't find it on any chart or plotter, so I fixed radar on it. No luck. It kept moving at a quick closing rate and low and behold. A large sub out of Groton. This happened to us before on a previous trip out of the fog. We got pictures to post at a later date. Radar did not pick him up.

We have made such good time today we passed Mattituck our original stop an hour ago.having never been in Mount Siani for long we decided to go for it making tomorrow to Northport a fun day for us.we won't get there until 6 but it won't be dark. Don't really like heading into new places after dark. Kind of a safety thing with me unless forced to.

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow. 

Hugo / Brad what's a good time for you guys?
Anyone else please join in in Northport Tommorow night.great putting faces to names fell free to bring spouses or significant others too. My wife needs someone other than me to talk to

Dave and Donna


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sailing down or up the Sound today. Looks like we will make Mt Siani. Wind 12, on the nose of course .we are main motoring . Block to Race was fast .7+ Knots . As we approached Gull Island 6 miles away a new buoy appeared. I couldn't find it on any chart or plotter, so I fixed radar on it. No luck. It kept moving at a quick closing rate and low and behold. A large sub out of Groton. This happened to us before on a previous trip out of the fog. We got pictures to post at a later date. Radar did not pick him up.

We have made such good time today we passed Mattituck our original stop an hour ago.having never been in Mount Siani for long we decided to go for it making tomorrow to Northport a fun day for us.we won't get there until 6 but it won't be dark. Don't really like heading into new places after dark. Kind of a safety thing with me unless forced to.

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow. 

Hugo / Brad what's a good time for you guys?
Anyone else please join in in Northport Tommorow night.great putting faces to names fell free to bring spouses or significant others too. My wife needs someone other than me to talk to

Dave and Donna


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

May bring the admiral tomorrow.

Skippers Pub in Northport, right? What time? (Later is a bit better. I'll be in the city, so will have some commuting to do.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

I will be working tomorrow as well, will try to do not to late as suspect Dave
may have a long day on the water Wed....how about shoot for 7p.m. at Skippers
in Northport.
...Dave if arrive earlier i will give a call...just in case you need to pick up anything.
Joanne will be coming along as well.
Hugo


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave,

Have you made alternative plans due to Cristobal? We've got five days on the water starting Wednesday and *were* thinking of heading to Cape May (from NYC). 

The potential impact on the Atlantic has me considering LIS instead...

Thanks in advance for any input.
/ed


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

HUGOSALT said:


> I will be working tomorrow as well, will try to do not to late as suspect Dave
> may have a long day on the water Wed....how about shoot for 7p.m. at Skippers
> in Northport.
> ...Dave if arrive earlier i will give a call...just in case you need to pick up anything.
> ...


We decided on Port Jeff after pulling into Mt Sinai. Nice place to keep a boat though. I passed a newer C&C which I think was Barry's. Don't sorry Barry we left you one bottle of wine left:laugher

7 works out great. Well probably get to Northport at 1-2. Depending how the city dock looks well probably pull a mooring at Seymour's. I'll set Donna loose for the day. I have some maintainence work plus an afternoon nap may be in order. It is vacation you know:laugher

If you get there earlier ring me.

Wednesday we don't get the push through Hell Gate till 12 noon so we are going to hang at Atlantic Highlands and push off for Barnegat on Thursday.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

edguy3 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Have you made alternative plans due to Cristobal? We've got five days on the water starting Wednesday and *were* thinking of heading to Cape May (from NYC).
> 
> ...


Looks like it will be headed out to sea. We are continuing with our plans to run toAtlantic Highlands Wednesday, Barnegat Thursday and Cape May Friday .

Winds look somewhat favorable for this as a from bringing NW. Winds comes through Wed night. Same high pressure will block Cristobal and push it east

Course it's a hurricane so stay tuned and watchful


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

chef2sail said:


> We decided on Port Jeff after pulling into Mt Sinai. Nice place to keep a boat though. I passed a newer C&C which I think was Barry's. Don't sorry Barry we left you one bottle of wine left:laugher


Hi Guys,

Glad you're having a nice cruise. I am in Bar Harbor Maine this week. We're staying in a nice house right in the downtown. Yesterday we went whale watching on a LARGE (like 200+ passengers) power cat that went over 30 kts. Saw a few humpbacks and a large mola mola. Today we hiked Cadillac mountain. No sailing on my boat but we'll probably charter something for a day later in the week.

Take care,
Barry


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> Looks like it will be headed out to sea. We are continuing with our plans to run toAtlantic Highlands Wednesday, Barnegat Thursday and Cape May Friday .
> 
> Winds look somewhat favorable for this as a from bringing NW. Winds comes through Wed night. Same high pressure will block Cristobal and push it east
> 
> Course it's a hurricane so stay tuned and watchful


Will the swells from the hurricane shut down the New Jersey inlets? I'd think that a hurricane going over Bermuda would make waves big enough to make you want to skip NJ altogether.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

BarryL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad you're having a nice cruise. I am in Bar Harbor Maine this week. We're staying in a nice house right in the downtown. Yesterday we went whale watching on a LARGE (like 200+ passengers) power cat that went over 30 kts. Saw a few humpbacks and a large mola mola. Today we hiked Cadillac mountain.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

HUGOSALT said:


> BarryL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

BarryL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad you're having a nice cruise. I am in Bar Harbor Maine this week. We're staying in a nice house right in the downtown. Yesterday we went whale watching on a LARGE (like 200+ passengers) power cat that went over 30 kts. Saw a few humpbacks and a large mola mola. Today we hiked Cadillac mountain. No sailing on my boat but we'll probably charter something for a day later in the week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awesome time. Well catch you next time your in the area or you come to Annapolis area


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Hope to be out daysailing tomorrow out of Glen Cove - wind permitting. If you see a Cal 33 with a blue dodger wave!


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave: Marcella and I are living vicariously thru you. Everyday we anxiously look to see what gourmet meals you've prepared/consumed. We normally just have ricearoni and steak. We ordered the Kona and the coffee press so maybe we can at least drink some good coffee.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

brokesailor said:


> Dave: Marcella and I are living vicariously thru you. Everyday we anxiously look to see what gourmet meals you've prepared/consumed. We normally just have ricearoni and steak. We ordered the Kona and the coffee press so maybe we can at least drink some good coffee.


Rice a roni is one of my favorites too. Hey I live through you guys too when you are out all the time. Maybe when I finally retire . Mutual admiration here. We got to get together this fall


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> Hope to be out daysailing tomorrow out of Glen Cove - wind permitting. If you see a Cal 33 with a blue dodger wave!


Well be passing through around 10


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

What a stellar evening. We got to meet Hugo and Joanne and Brad in Northport . They have been friends for a while and welcomed Donna and I with friendship, stories, and great commradiere. They even had the city come put and throw a concert for us. I still think Brads high light was having his ass squeezed by some young thing. 

Funny thing is we could have talked into the wee hours of the nigh.

Meeting Hugo and Benne remind me of the positive influence that Sailnet has and can have in the sailing community. Sailors helping sailors and becoming friends. Connecting people from different sailing areas and experiences. It is the prime reason I stay on. It isn't really about opinions , its about the friendships.

Thank you Hugo , Joanne and Brad


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

chef2sail said:


> Meeting Hugo and Benne remind me of the positive influence that Sailnet has and can have in the sailing community. Sailors helping sailors and becoming friends. Connecting people from different sailing areas and experiences. It is the prime reason I stay on. It isn't really about opinions , its about the friendships.


Well said Dave. Thanks,
Delightful evening with delightful new friends, Donna and Dave.

Don't go thinking your special now...we just might shut down the town and 
have a concert and antique auto show on Main St. whenever we meet new friends!


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

Lots of great places to visit. Too many to list.

I know the area intimately, if you have any questions.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> What a stellar evening. We got to meet Hugo and Joanne and Brad in Northport . They have been friends for a while and welcomed Donna and I with friendship, stories, and great commradiere. They even had the city come put and throw a concert for us. I still think Brads high light was having his ass squeezed by some young thing.
> 
> Funny thing is we could have talked into the wee hours of the nigh.
> 
> ...


What Dave and Hugo said. It was a lot of fun!

Dave and Donna are delightful (as are Joanne and Hugo).

Northport is a beautiful town too, perfect for the event.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We parted Northport at 6:30 but not before we were entertained by ba ait ball mini fish being pursued by some larger ones right beside the boat. Not only was it noisy, but the frenzy of the little darts as the bigger fish swam through them was like on the Discovery channel. We were thinking we heard Nemo must have been screamingk:laugher:laugher

So we motor sailed to the Tnrogs Neck Bridge to meet the 12 noon slack and then outgoing current to red through NY and out to Sandy Hook. My wife now knows why I prefer to hit Hell Gate at more of a rush tide. Not just for speed, but because the barges and frieghters line up at slack tide. Today we got that first hand as we got there just as a tug with 3 barges in tow literally " barged "their way through the "Gate". And somehow they slowed things down so it was like some little lady driving a Roadmaster wagon on the LIE ( how do you like that analogy by NY friends) taking up two lanes. What was so brutal was the tug slowed the barges down to 5 knots....way under what everyone else was doing, causing all sorts of vessels doing doughnuts behind them to slow down and not run into them as the current increased.

Finally we get into the larger part of the East. River, current now has all doing 9 knots including the "barge train" now all us slow sail boats and trawlers are riding in a bunch like Talledegah on NASCAR waiting for the big one. This gaggle of boats rushes full speed past ths UN under the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges and full speed toward the Battery and the Staten Island a Ferry who stops and yields for no one.....I mean no one. I heard one SIF Captain tell a sailboat to get the F out of his way one time.

So we have made a little ground on the gaggle....about 300 yards...by cutting off the corners a little of the River curves where the barges cannot. As we near the Battery we decide to e it stage left and cut through the channel with the QE2 and away from the Mayhem in front of the Statue of Liberty. I look around and Donna tells me Mr Barge Captain has now sped up to 10 and is overtaking us. I pull to the side to let the convoy go by. I did no less than 8 complete circles this trip behind thus idiot on the trip down the river further substantiating why unless you are forced to like we were never to go through Hell Gate at slack tide. 

So we are anchored behind a Sandy Hook with a nice ocean breeze. We had grilled chicken breasts with fresh mango salsa and red beans and rice. Desert was a piece of real fudge Donna had snuck on board without me knowing from her shopping in Northport. I have to find her hiding spot as she only rationed me a small piece and no one only buys that small a quantity of fudge.

When I have time I may in an other thread detail some of the cities we visited this time up north.

We feel fortunate to have the wear withal to be able to do this not only financially but time wise. Seeing another area than we live in slowly, meeting locals, finding some of the small treasures these towns have has helped broaden both of us. Having the time together also brings us closer with mutual experiences also. Making new sailing friends from the area is huge and we hope to reciprocate when they come down go where we live.

The LI Sound is a very special place as I have said before. I include Newport, Block, Cuttyhunk, MV in that also including all the little ports in Mass. Some day when retired I hope to visit Maine this way also, but we don't have that time now. By then I am sure we will need Haleakula II. Not because our C&C 35 isn't big enough. We want something a little heavier. 

So tomorrow is a question day. We are all about safe. The hurricane will be offshore 750 miles as we wake up. It has churned the ocean and forecasted 8-10 swells at 12 seconds. That's the negative the positive is that a front comes through tonight, which knocked Cristobal out to sea and with it brings 10-15 with gusts to 20 at our stern or broad reach. The negative...it opposes the swells. The swells decrease during the day....slowly. So we will wake up early....poke our nose around Sandy Hook and check it out. We are supposed to make Barnegat tomorrow. Day after, Friday...no issues. Saturday the winds go seasonal again...on the nose strong 15-20 out of the south. 

Decisions...decisions...but always the safe way. Now if I had that 44 Mason....hmmmm. Stay tuned.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> So tomorrow is a question day. We are all about safe. The hurricane will be offshore 750 miles as we wake up. It has churned the ocean and forecasted 8-10 swells at 12 seconds. That's the negative the positive is that a front comes through tonight, which knocked Cristobal out to sea and with it brings 10-15 with gusts to 20 at our stern or broad reach. The negative...it opposes the swells. The swells decrease during the day....slowly. So we will wake up early....poke our nose around Sandy Hook and check it out.* We are supposed to make Barnegat tomorrow.* Day after, Friday...no issues. Saturday the winds go seasonal again...on the nose strong 15-20 out of the south.
> 
> Decisions...decisions...but always the safe way. Now if I had that 44 Mason....hmmmm. Stay tuned.


Dave, looks like low water at Barnegat tomorrow is around 1700...

As I'm sure you know, with the ground swell that is apt to be running, that is not good... Not good at all...

Any chance of taking advantage of the breeze, and sailing straight on thru to Cape May?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Dave, looks like low water at Barnegat tomorrow is around 1700...
> 
> As I'm sure you know, with the ground swell that is apt to be running, that is not good... Not good at all...
> 
> Any chance of taking advantage of the breeze, and sailing straight on thru to Cape May?


Maybe Atlantic City......getting there around 10. I saw that max ebb at 2.4 knots was at 4:30 at Barnegat. The conditions are supposed to lay down as the day goes on. Also the W..NW wind will help that. If I decide to even go with the 8-10 in the am, I would only do a Barnegat if when I came upon the groundswell had been dissipated by the wind. Otherwise I soldier on to AC and come in with a favorable current when I get there at 10.

I know both inlets well, but would not do Barnegat ever in the dark. There is also a dredge in it presently


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Staying put today. We have a couple weather window days to use. Winds honking, but they would be behind. Ocean swells to large and haven't load down making any shore approach dangerous and rough, even the good ones like Atlantic City andCape May...let alone Barnegat. So we take the high speed ferry to Manhattan for the day.


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Staying put today. We have a couple weather window days to use. Winds honking, but they would be behind. Ocean swells to large and haven't load down making any shore approach dangerous and rough, even the good ones like Atlantic City andCape May...let alone Barnegat. So we take the high speed ferry to Manhattan for the day.


A wise choice. There is a small craft advisory off the coast today.

We went into Manasquan last night without issue and will take the canal into Barnagat bay today.

/ed


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

edguy3 said:


> A wise choice. There is a small craft advisory off the coast today.
> 
> We went into Manasquan last night without issue and will take the canal into Barnagat bay today.
> 
> /ed


We have gone into Manesquan a number of times. It's one of the big three inlets on the coast which is relatively safe even in larger weather. The issue for us is no place to anchor. Then you must use the intracoastal with many bridges and a good current to Barnegat Bay.

I kept an Islander 28 on BB for quite a few years. The Bay can be a great place to sail if you have a shallow draft boat.

Then you are faced with that narrow channel through the Sedge to get to Meyers hole. Winds blowing out of the West and North west means waster blown out of the bay also. That's why we decided to stay put.

Tomorrow we will get up early and truck on down the coast as see how far it takes us. Starts out with NE the E then SE winds so Atlantic City seems achievable. That's 80 nm. We may push at that point and finish the last 35 and get into Cape May, but AC probably it for us.

Anyone been into the anchorage across from Clam Creek since Sandy? Is the dredge gone? If not well anchor of the CG station like we have before.

We are having a nice relaxing day in Atlantic Highland without barges.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> We have gone into Manesquan a number of times. It's one of the big three inlets on the coast which is relatively safe even in larger weather. *The issue for us is no place to anchor.* Then you must use the intracoastal with many bridges and a good current to Barnegat Bay.


I think what you probably mean, is that there is no really _GOOD_ place to anchor...  Anchoring right alongside the channel's edge to the north is possible, but certainly far from ideal, as you'll be waked incessantly. You'd want to have the boat lit up like a a Christmas tree after dark, as well, being in such close proximity to the channel, but it's do-able in an emergency. The Glimmer Glass is nice for those with very shoal draft, but even 4' might be pushing it in there, at times...

If I'm gonna anchor inside Manasquan, I go up to the spot behind Gull Island, right next to the railroad trestle, indicated by the arrow in the upper right of this pic:










It's pretty tight, room for only one boat, and I wouldn't want to do it with anything much above 40', or 5-6' draft... But it's certainly do-able with a Bahamian moor, or fore and aft anchors, although I've never bothered doing that. The current runs through there, of course, and there is no way you'd want to leave the boat unattended thru at least the first cycle of swings to the current and wind. The close proximity to the railroad might be a bit of an annoyance to some, but I've spent some very peaceful nights there, and it's a good spot to await a high tide, and the favorable timing for running the canal into the bay, and making it over the hump in the ICW channel just south of Bay Head harbor...

It's a shame Manasquan isn't more amenable to sailboats, as I think it's a pretty nice spot, with no shortage of restaurants and stuff to do ashore... Really a pity that the possibility of overnighting at The Shrimp Box restaurant is no more - but cruisers only have themselves to blame for the loss of that privilege, they really ended up abusing the long-standing hospitality of the Barmore family... Guess that's what happens when a spot becomes a well-known magnet for "The Wind is Free, So Should All Else Be..." Crowd...


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> We parted Northport at 6:30 but not before we were entertained by ba ait ball mini fish being pursued by some larger ones right beside the boat. Not only was it noisy, but the frenzy of the little darts as the bigger fish swam through them was like on the Discovery channel. We were thinking we heard Nemo must have been screamingk:laugher:laugher


That's the seasonal feeding of the bluefish on schools of "bunker" (menhaden). This has been pretty active the past couple of weeks.

Good decision on taking a layover in Sandy Hook. I note the beaches on the Long Island South Shore are closed to swimming today because of the waves and rip currents.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I saw a few of those piranhas of the sea darting in and out of the menhaden
Blues are not my favorites. Always used pliers when taking the hook out of them. ,


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> I think what you probably mean, is that there is no really _GOOD_ place to anchor...  Anchoring right alongside the channel's edge to the north is possible, but certainly far from ideal, as you'll be waked incessantly. You'd want to have the boat lit up like a a Christmas tree after dark, as well, being in such close proximity to the channel, but it's do-able in an emergency. The Glimmer Glass is nice for those with very shoal draft, but even 4' might be pushing it in there, at times...
> 
> If I'm gonna anchor inside Manasquan, I go up to the spot behind Gull Island, right next to the railroad trestle, indicated by the arrow in the upper right of this pic:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the anchor spot. We tried the anchoring beside the channel once and I felt like target practice. It is a shame except for the marinas Kaufman's I think that it isn't sailboat friendly as the inlet is fairly easy. We'd certainly use it on our trips as would others I think

10 / 4 on the restaurant too.

BTW I worked in AC when they had that tremendous indoor boat show with Connors boat. Was a great thing never duplicated ( the show). It was my first introduction to Dennis and Jobson. Through my contact in the show I later crewed with a number of his crew on various boats racing and delivery


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We left Atlantic Highlands this AM at 5:30 am. Sailing with a 15 knot NE directly behind us and 6 foot swells directly behind us. Fine in the cockpit.....below...seasick creater. W are rocking a little so I put a preventer on the main on the toerail to keep from accidentally gybing. We just passed Manesquan doing 7 knots.

Plan is to pass by Barnegat....I don't like NE swell going in there and get to Atlantic City at dusk. We will anchor and set out for the last 35 miles to Cape May in the AM in time to make reservations at 410 Bank Street.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> We left Atlantic Highlands this AM at 5:30 am. Sailing with a 15 knot NE directly behind us and 6 foot swells directly behind us. Fine in the cockpit.....below...seasick creater. W are rocking a little so I put a preventer on the main on the toerail to keep from accidentally gybing. We just passed Manesquan doing 7 knots.
> 
> Plan is to pass by Barnegat....I don't like NE swell going in there and get to Atlantic City at dusk. We will anchor and set out for the last 35 miles to Cape May in the AM in time to make reservations at 410 Bank Street.


Good decision. Barnegat with a 6' NE swell could be interesting If you can maintain speed (before the wind turns south), you should have light going into AC. Even AC could be rough for a good stretch if you catch tide against that incoming swell. The swell may well be diminishing by later in the day. With the big high pressure systems, you could always just sail well offshore straight to the Chesapeake.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

smurphny said:


> Good decision. Barnegat with a 6' NE swell could be interesting If you can maintain speed (before the wind turns south), you should have light going into AC. Even AC could be rough for a good stretch if you catch tide against that incoming swell. The swell may well be diminishing by later in the day. With the big high pressure systems, you could always just sail well offshore straight to the Chesapeake.


Sped down the beautiful NJ coast admiring the white fine sand beaches and the rebuilt homes in many of the communities since Hurricane Sandy came through.
We passed the new pier in Seaside Heights minus its old famous Ferris wheel.

Past the a Stone Pony in Asbury Park where many years ago I used to go to hear the young unknown Bruce Springsteen play. Past the sea wall in Sea Girt where the old mansions has a new higher sea wall it appeared and some new rock groins. Past Island Beach State Park where many locals anchor on the other side in a Barnegat Bays Tices Shoal and dinghy ashore a make campfires. This 8 mile stretch of unadulterated state park is not unlike its cousins on Cape Cod or the outer banks. Past the postcard picturesque Barnegat lighthouse older than many of those in Maine guarding ominous Barnegat inlet. And that's just the NY Portion of the Jersey Shore.

Next came storied Long Beach Island where many a Philly or South Jersey family stays in huge houses doting the beach like those on The outer banks. Lavelette, Loveladies are just a few of the towns on this 16 mile stretch of sand which is only 48 miles to Philly. Looked rebuilt as Sandys eye passed just south of here as it came ashore in a Brigantine.

Past unspoiled Little Egg Inlet home of many shore birds in protected refuges in the Great Bay and Mullica Rivers. Yes while many of these inlets are not really hospitable to sailors with deep drafts they have many blisters and are teeming with wildlife and fish.

Past the 8 mikes state Park in Brigantine where the only way in is to hike or have one of the very few 4 wheel drive permits.

We finally arrived 82 miles and 12 hours later in Absecon and Atlantic City. Atlantic City where I worked for many years as a chef. Probably on of the greatest collection of world renown and accomplished chefs in the US other than Vegas , New Orleans, and New York. A great place for culinarians to train after learning the basics in culinary school and a place to get experience and repetition needed to be successful. It has world class chefs who can 
Mentoring and training from a multitude of future culinary colleagues.

Today was a long day down the coast. To those who just pass by and don't take the time to look and smell the roses they don't see the obvious beauty of this part of America. All places have something to see and cultures to learn and be proud of as well as be influenced by. To often people don't take the time to relax, stop and learn about the treasures

It's one of the ways we like to travel. To get to know what we see slowly along the way. Otherwise we might as well have a powerboat as it is only the end destination which is important.

To each his own, it's just our way of doing it. My favorite newscaster was always Charles Kuralt. He picked the stories from all the places he visited. Some even were just sound...no narration.

Tomorrow...the Jewel of New Jersey....Cape May


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

So I guess you're familiar with what might just be the best pizza in the world at Maruka's in Seaside Heights. I'll actually be down there in a few days finishing up some of the (Sandy) work on a relative's house. The entire area is SLOWLY coming back with a lot of the old small shore houses being bought out and replaced by McMansions. Glad you made it safely. Now the tedious slog up Delaware Bay.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Great post on the New Jersey coast! I grew up in north Jersey and spent many summer days at the shore. Kept my first cruising boat (Oday 22) in Bay Head on Barnegat Bay back in the 70s. Tices Shoal was a favorite anchoring spot as was Silver Bay.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> Great post on the New Jersey coast! I grew up in north Jersey and spent many summer days at the shore. Kept my first cruising boat (Oday 22) in Bay Head on Barnegat Bay back in the 70s. Tices Shoal was a favorite anchoring spot as was Silver Bay.


Yes forgot about Siver Bay...great spot. Best jersey pizza...Mack and Mankos Ocean City followed by Kohr Brothers custard.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Really a pity that the possibility of overnighting at The Shrimp Box restaurant is no more - but cruisers only have themselves to blame for the loss of that privilege, they really ended up abusing the long-standing hospitality of the Barmore family...


*Holy moley, you know the Barmore Shrimp Box? WHAT IS IT?*

This has been driving me crazy for months: Deliverance | Sailing Fortuitous

When we did the delivery of our new boat and were in the process of our very first sail in the ocean (under some trying circumstances), we had a hilarious moment. My wife was at the helm and she called me up to say that she thought she found the bell buoy at the inlet. I pulled it up on Navionics to confirm what we were seeing on the paper chart, read it, and in my haze I said, "You found the Baltimore Shrimp Box?"










In my chart view at the time, it was slightly obscured by the actual buoy, and later found out that it was really "Barmore," but we still have no idea what it is. You're saying it's a restaurant? It must be mislabeled on my electronic chart, because it appears to be in the ocean.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

Personally, I avoid the New Jersey Coast like the plague. New Jersey comes from Jersey, off the coast of France, which has notoriously horrible currents. I prefer to avoid risks. 

I've made the trip up and down the coast many times. I go straight through to New York or to Block Island. The only place I stop is Cape May and even that makes me uncomfortable with the currents and poor anchorages. A slip is not a bad idea there.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Night_Sailor said:


> Personally, I avoid the New Jersey Coast like the plague. New Jersey comes from Jersey, off the coast of France, which has notoriously horrible currents. I prefer to avoid risks.
> 
> I've made the trip up and down the coast many times. I go straight through to New Yoror to Block Island. The only place I stop is Cape May and even that makes me uncomfortable with the currents and poor anchorages. A slip is not a bad idea there.


The bailiwick of Jersey and Guernsey between Great Britian and France by is geographic nature has tough currents. That's not why they name New Jersey , New Jersey though ( the currents) Having visited the Isle of Guernsey myself I can tell you they both have much nice climates the England, are beautiful places, and are vacation destinations for many.

Please continue to avoid Jersey though.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure why my last post didn't take.

We arrived in Atlantic City about six and decided to eschew our normal anchor spot off the CG base and go in to Clam Creek for deisel, water and a pumpout at Kammermans. Tom who has been there for years offered us a bulkhead tie up for $2.00 a fot with electric and $15 pumpout included so we opted for it. Kammermans is a nice family pl dandy is a great alternative to the Farley Msrina across the way.

They offered their BBQ grill but we used our own and had so nice mid rare filets with grilled portebellas caps, jersey tomato salad with fresh mozzarella, Yukon gold orators on the grill....finished by some local fudge...

Next day down to Cape May.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

To get to Cape May from Atlantic City is only 35 miles and from the ocean it looks like a bleak coastline with unforgiving shifting inlets and shoals. For the average sailkor these inlets should not be used and avoided, but you should know that people who live in these areas have sailboats...nice ones in fact and use some of these inlets. 

The next Island South of Atlantic City is Ocean City, where I lived for 18 years. It is known as Americas Family Resort andf is an 8 mile beautiful strip of seashore with only 3 buildings over two stories. It is the place where many from the Philly suburbs vacation in the summer. It has a beautiful safe, non- honky tonk boardwalk like its Maryland namesake. Its is a quite community with no alcohol liscences, so no clubs or bars. The Boardwalk known for miniture golf, Mack and Makos pizza and Kohr brothers custard. Soft white clean sand and ample lifegaurds paid for by beach tags enforced by tagger-naggers.

After OS comes Strathmere and small community and the Sea Isle, both occupying the same island. The following island is Stone Harbor and Avalon. Avalon has the best example of a barrier dune system built over the years where you walk through thick vegetation to get to the beach. They take this environmental approach to saving their properties as it workies best as a buffer for storms than any man made barriers. 

Nexr Island has North Wildwood, Wildwood Crest and Wildwood on it. Clsoest cities relatewd to the Maryland Ocean City coast. Ammusememnt rides, water parks...a mile wide beach...a Boardwalk with lots of action.

The Comes the Jewel of NJ...Cape May. Old Victorian homes front the beach. Beatiful to tour at Christmas. Great restuarants, art galleries and shops. Easy inlet.

When we came in Cape May inlety it was like the Indy 500 with head boats speeding out to the canyouns for big game fish as well as sailboats and tourist tour boats. Lots of action. Large fishing fleet.

If your goal is just sailing or "getting there"... just do it. If your goal is to experience Americana then stop along the way to experience it. No one can tell you what fits your bill or the way you sail, but let no one tell you that there is nothing there to experience if you look carefully. There is no holy grail of sailing or way to do it. Many times my PB friends make fun of how slow we go...I tell them it allows us to experience and see what is along the way, The goal is not the destination, but the experience in getting there. If you take the time and are careful the New Jersey shore has a lot to see and offer. People who tell you it doesnt, havent experienced it, or dont care to. 

So now we are in Cape May. The sail took 6 hours or so from AC during which we saw a few pods of Dolphins.


----------



## Night_Sailor (May 27, 2012)

chef2sail said:


> To get to Cape May from Atlantic City is only 35 miles and from the ocean it looks like a bleak coastline with unforgiving shifting inlets and shoals. For the average sailkor these inlets should not be used and avoided, but you should know that people who live in these areas have sailboats...nice ones in fact and use some of these inlets.


Strong currents will get you into trouble faster than anything else. You speak very lightly of a serious matter. An 18 year old kid drowned in Ocean City last week because of the rip currents--you are not allowed in the water past knee deep. Think about that.

Most of the people who use these inlets often have power boats, and patience.

I know some inexperienced boaters that go in the New Jersey inlets. Some of these are people afraid to sail more than 1/2 a day between ports. I know one couple heading south for the winter that never traveled if the waves were more than 1' and they waited so long they were still in New Jersey in December waiting for their silly idea of a weather window which occurred once every 2 weeks or more. They finally made it to Charleston by summer when it was time to head north. The fellow was so frightened by the experience, he put the boat up for sale. You went in this summer with generally light winds. I dare you to go back in October or November with strong gusty winds added to the mix.

I'm an experienced sailor and I recommend avoiding the New Jersey inlets while coastal cruising. For one thing, what are the odds you will be able come in close to slack? The currents are very strong in these inlets, and it always seems to be ripping with slack periods so short you can plan to have a lot of current no matter when you go in. It reminds me of Woods Hole. Ever been through there at slack? Slack? What slack? There is a difference between a 4 knot current offshore, and a 5-6 knot current in a tidal stream. Some boats can't motor against that.

There are bridges that limit where you can go, and some docking situations are impossible in strong current. Ever been pinned against a dock so hard you don't dare move? Places to anchor? Not many good ones. It would be nice to have local knowledge as a mistake could be costly.

People that live there sail in and out--mostly motoring--crabbing sideways to get into an inlet. In a slow sailboat, motoring against a strong current could take a long time just to get to the inlet against coastal currents and still longer to get in against an ebb. Thought you were a good judge of how long it would take to get in? Double, triple, or quadruple your time estimate. Suddenly you discover it is well past slack water. I'd rather stay well offshore where is it safe.

I'm sure local boaters time things well, know their harbors intimately,just go in and out, have a slip, have friends that can rescue them, as well as Sea Tow on the speed dial.

Can an experienced or average sailor go in and out? Yes. Is it wise? No. If I were doing it I'd do very careful planning.

New Jersey is, in fact, named after Jersey, England, off the the roughest coast of France with the most dangerous waters.

That is an area notorious for tricky, dangerous currents, and a huge tide swing. If you don't believe me look at a harbor chart for Dilette, France. To sail there, you can only go at very specific times because of 30' (9 meter) tides and crazy currents-- it takes the highest degree of seamanship. Planning a passage there I checked my work 5 times and did my tidal calculations several different ways because you can't get it wrong. As I recall it took 5 meters plus your draft plus a safety margin, just to clear the bottom going in. Then you have to wait for in a holding area for the tide to rise high enough to clear the harbor sill. The harbors have sills so all the water won't drain out! The whole area is like that.

In England's Jersey your options for sailing times are very limited and most boats are high and dry at less than half tide. The same holds true for New Jersey.

"The Alderney Race" is a raging tidal current, with upwellings. It looks like a washing machine. These are the strongest in Europe. 8 knots of current is not unusual. The problem is getting to your destination too soon, before the tide has come up enough to get in, and you could be swept past and then what? Fight your way up current? Hardly! This is probably the most difficult place in the world to navigate.

New Jersey tidal currents are not quite so bad as Jersey and Aldernay, but this is "the reason" the State of New Jersey was named after Jersey. It was not named after the island but the tidal currents surrounding of Jersey.

It is not trivial going in an out of any New Jersey inlet, and something to be taken seriously. Saying an average boater could go in and out of there, is not sage advice, because many novice boats rate themselves better than they are.

Only an expert should be going in an out of New Jersey inlets and these people are smart enough to avoid them.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Night_Sailor said:


> Strong currents will get you into trouble faster than anything else. You speak very lightly of a serious matter. An 18 year old kid drowned in Ocean City last week because of the rip currents--you are not allowed in the water past knee deep. Think about that.
> 
> Most of the people who use these inlets often have power boats, and patience.
> 
> ...


Oh man get your facts straight please...the drowned victim which is tragioc was in Ocean City Maryland not Ocean City NJ

Swimmer drowns in Ocean City rip current - Baltimore Sun

There were drowning up and down the coast due to rip currents from Cristolbal and numerous casulaties in many coast staes including NJ. I do have much experience traveling down the coast and huge local lknowledge of NJ inlets, thats the primary reason we stayed put in Atlantic Highlands an extra day and let the storm pass is we didnt want to deal with even 6-8 foot swells from the NE into Manesquan, Barnegat or even Atlantic City or Cape May should we travel and there be an emergency. The extra days wait made all the difference.

For the most part I am in total agreement with you about caution in NJ and really all inlets, and since you are a relative newcomer to this site you wouldnt know that I have suggested extreme cautiuon and local knowledge when entering all of the Jersey inlets over the 7+ years of my posting on Sailnet. In fact previously I have stated that the only ones which are worth negotiating in a sailboat are Cape May, Atlantic City, Manequan and sometimes Barnegat. The others have shifting shoals causing breakers accross the inlets irrespective of the state of current and tide.

I and others dont need a detailed lesson of wind against current or of Benouli principal and how it pertains to an inlet. Sailing vessels entering inlets should prepare and understand all and any of the risks about cooming into shallow waters through a constricted space where water flows quickly and wave action may be conterproductive to transiting. While some dont care to post their impressive resumes as you do it would be wrong to assume that posters here havint traveled Wood Hole, the Bay of Fundy, the Canal through Massachuteetes etc etc etc. All areas have inheret geographical maladies which make them dangerous to sail in. That doesnt mean you should not sail in them. Conneticut where you appear to hail from has a Rocky Coast, Major Fog, Large tidal changes, swift currents and major large boat traffic in many of their inlets surroiunded by rocks. So should Massacheucettes, Rhode Island, Maine and others be avoided?. No one is saying to pass them by as sailing areas or destinations.

The point is that extreme caution should be excercoised as I have always beleived and also recommended. But harping on one areas extreme coast over anothers is certainly not a valid comparison. Caution should always be excersized.

As far as Isle of Jersey being named for the swift surrents of of France.... fact shows it was not. New Jersey was named in appreciation to the Earl of Caterette for his appreciation for his support of the English Civil War...Caterettes birthplace was Jersey Isle. Facts show that the Isle of Jersey does however have swift currents like other places in the world like Portugal and Africa, but there is no corollary between these currents and the name and then New Jersey as you are trying to imply. The fact that it does have currents has nothing to do with the name Jersey

BBC - Jersey About Jersey - Continuous war

The area was inhabited by Native Americans for more than 2,800 years, with historical tribes such as the Lenape along the coast. In the early 17th century, the Dutch and the Swedes made the first European settlements.[20] The English later seized control of the region,[21] naming it the Province of New Jersey. It was granted as a colony to Sir George Carteret and John Berkeley, 1st Baron Berkeley of Stratton. At this time, it was named after the largest of the Channel Islands, Jersey, Carteret's birthplace.[

ISLAND OF JERSEY

The dark image of New Jersey named after dangerous tides....bleak coastline...forbidle formidable place....well is just plain untrue...after all

ITS THE GARDEN STATE:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow who wound night Sailors clock right out of the gate???


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> The dark image of New Jersey named after dangerous tides....bleak coastline...forbidle formidable place....well is just plain untrue...after all
> 
> ITS THE GARDEN STATE:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


Damn, I never knew my home waters were so treacherous... 

I don't know, I think one of the greatest pleasures one can have under sail, is a romp down the Jersey coast behind the passage of a cold front in the fall... One foot on the beach, flying along in flat water, arriving in a place like Barnegat, or Cape May, just as that clear autumn light starts to fade...










One of my most memorable sails along the coast occurred a few years ago... Headed to the Bahamas, I didn't get away from my dock until New Year's Eve... Cleared Manasquan Inlet just after dark, with a moderate NW breeze barely hanging in there... Nice easy sailing, I kept expecting the breeze to quit, but it never did...

All the way down the beach, folks were setting off fireworks in anticipation of the New Year. The night was crystal clear, I was off Beach Haven at midnight, and could see the massive fireworks display from Atlantic City like it was a stone's throw away... Just an amazing night, felt like I had the whole ocean to myself...

Next day, I certainly had the docks in Lewes, DE to myself. I'd wanted to get across the mouth of the bay in anticipation of a strong front that was due to pass thru that night. Nice dinner in one of Lewes' fine eateries, then back to the boat to watch the Giants beat the Cowboys on their way to their most recent Super Bowl win...

Yup, I'm a Jersey Boy, what can I say...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice post Jon. I have to admit living in Ocean City , NJ for 20 years made me a Jersey Boy too...but a South Jersey Boy:laugher:laugher. 

Its tough living here in Baltimore sometimes with people who worship a football team and individual who beat up their significant other and wants him to get a light sentence. Then again I am Eagles season ticket holder and we have jail and judge in the basement of the stadium as my freinds here joke. 

To those who think the coast is a dark forbidding place that should be bypassed, go ahead. By pass it. It is no more dangerous than any other coast with inlets to passage thorugh. Some are safe sometimes. Some are never safe except in a PB and some are really trecherous always. 

It is important to plan your trips and passages appropriately with proper care. This means buying your charts more than 1 week in advance knowing your bailout routes. One of my best friends in my club a United pilot of 40 years has taught me a great deal about risk avoidance. His job is basically to plan alternative landing areas while he is in the air looking for alternatives should an emergency arise on board either mechanical or with a passanger. Another friend from my club who just finished the World Arc and is also the winner on time of the Carribean 1500 a few years ago has taught me a lot about proper planning. This in addition to a few blue water sailing days I already have done ( stopped counting at 50,000 nm actually). I am forever learning from others and new experiences.

We have seen time and time again on here people get into trouble by venturing into inlets at night never have ever really seen them before. These inlets are sometimes begnin looking like Long Island Sound inlets or coastal inlets, but entering an inlet at night can be a duaghting experience for an experienced sailor. If you know that ahead of time you will do risk avoidance and plan to not enter at night. Relying on a chartplotter is not a good thing especially if you have very little excperience with it or dont even know how to use it. So is traveling outside in the wide ocean any safer. Well if your crew is inexperienced and cannot handle the boat, or if you do not know how they will react to ocean conditions that can be a daughting ideas also as you cannot be rescued if you get in trouble very quickly where if you were coastal, help is a matter of minutes away. Planning means carrying the proper safety equipment and having a safety plan. You can plan a 14 day trip to Rhode Island two weeks before you go...or 2 months. My bet is many of you with good experience, who dont deliver boats for a living, would be excercising the two month option. Then there is the crew. Are you single handing. Are you the only experienced person on board, Can others safely bring the boat in if something happens to you 100 miles off shore. Are you taking others who know how to sail so you can rest? So many questions. 

The last question of course is what type of sailing do you like to do? Are you out to prove yourself and to others you can do it, and test your limits? Been there done that. 
T
he mentality of many a PB is that the destination is the most important. Many sailboaters I know talk about the journey there. The things they see and experience. To some it is the sailing. To many it is not just the sailing, its the ports of call, the friends you make, the towns you visit, restaurants you eat in, the anchorages you see the sunset in. The sunset on the ocean looks similar every day well not really, but close. The sunset though the Jamestown Bridge in Newport is different from the one behind the lighthouse in Barnegat, from the one is East Harbor Fishers Island, LI Sound. Thats what makes coastal cruising so much fun for us. Some of the large framed pictures in our house have come from these harbors photos and present great memories for us. 

The NJ Coast is no different than any other coast. Behind the inlets are beautiful towns with sepctaular views, nice people and nice restaurants. To make fun of people who chose to travel that way and say how dangerous it is, is just not really an honest observation, but is really just a different opinion of how top do things. Both ways can be done safely and both can be done unsafely. It depends on the sailor.

I started this thread as a way to bring to light the particular experience my wife and I were having on our trip to the LI Sound and Beyond this year. Sharing our travels we hoped mught encourage others to either join us, meet us this or another year or strike out on their own. To read my posts will give you a feeling of what things were like through the eyes of a sailor like most of you. 

This thread was not meant to evoke feelings about whether this was the right way to travel,or whether this was safe. Trust me it was safe for us...or we wouldnt have done it. Other have tried to hijack the thread in this direction. I admit I have contributed to some of that hijacking by commenting on their comments. 

I would like to get back to the original intention of this thread I started, which was a journal of our trip. If you feel the need to voice your opinion about how you would do it.....start or rekindle your own thread, but try and do it civillay without denigrating the way others prefer and enjoy traveling and sailing as well as the areas they may live and sail in.

Hope some of you travel with us and meet up with us next year. We can call it the "Traveling Sailnet Sailing Circus". Maybe I will try and organize something in the spring. We had great fun for organizing the Chesapeake Rondevous for 5 years, maybe this is our next endevour. Having a multiregional LI Sound/ Chesapeake Rondevous get together other than the Annapolis Boat Show. 

Enough said...now back to the regularly scheduled programing. GO EAGLES


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Dave,

I've enjoyed reading your stories of your visits to LIS. Thanks for posting.

FWIW, I do think you're being over-sensitive about the New Jersey stuff, ever since some comments were made on another thread two weeks ago. Since then it seems like you've been using this thread to take some not-so-subtle digs at other members. If you want to keep this thread on-topic, that's great, but it seems like you're breaking your own rules.

I think that, by and large, the comments about NJ have been a fair and appropriate warning to novice sailors who might be tempted to try something dangerous. Nobody doubts that there are some wonderful towns along the NJ shore, but for some a visit by car might be the best way to see them. And for those who prefer to bypass the NJ shore so they can have more time to visit LIS and points north, that's just fine too. There's no need to try to change their minds.

In other words, I haven't seen anyone make any unfair statements about NJ. You might not agree with them, but this would be a boring place if the only comments that were allowed were those that agree with you.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*please stick to the topoc*

Like I mentioned Rick this thread was about our trip and observations on it. Had nothing to do with dangers or others feelings about going on trips the way we do by going up the coast. It meets our goals and wants to visit and travel that way . It's not about opinions whether we are doing it right or wrong. We are merely reporting on what we are seeing and doing. It really served no positive purpose to be told I would never do it that way or its unsafe. It's not unsafe if done with safety and knowledge and any inference otherwise I'd not accurate. Maybe that's what you are referring to.

Not to sure about any heightened sensitivity or whatever you are trying to imply or say you really weren't very specific.maybe you could PM me what you meant . just trying to stick to the topic. The trip we took and observations.

How others chose to go and their lack of safety are not the issue here and is off topic. It's like you reporting on your Carribean charter and me telling you you wasted your time. What interests are gained by that and how does that injection benefit other sailors.

I have made it quite clear the itinerary and the lovely places we intended to stop at long ago when I planned it. I asked for suggestions on the stops I was making . I offered to meet people. Others obviously don't want to stop in those places as is there choice , but it really had nothing to do with this thread. Still others followed this thread and also our Facebook posts with POSITIVE suggestions and comments for us as to what to visit and see along the way where to eat etc. Positive is te operative word. That's what this thread is and was about.

It really makes no difference now we had a great time, met nice people, my wife and I had quality time together . Was one of the best sailing vacations we ever had . Brad, Hugo, Joanne great people we hope visit us here. Jen and Chip. We will always be connected. Good luck with the new Fortuitous. Next year you'll head up north I predict.

We know we have friends when we go North every year. Soon we will start planning that next triip . Jorge we hope to get together soon.

We are even considering two alternatives. A variation which let's us go up the Hudson a few days. And another one where ocean qualified gfriends,nd I take Haleakula up to Boston. Bar Harbor or Nrwberryport and Donna meets me up there and we coastal hop back.

Well it's over. Now back to sailing in beloved Chessie with new memories and stories. This will be my last post in this thread.

I wad asked to crew on a 62 Sundeer to Tortolla if o can het the time off for the 1500, but that's doubtful. Now that's a different kettle of fish.

Signing out.....Go Eagles


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Dve,

Sounds like you had an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing your thoughts and experience. I'll be doing the Annapolis Newport race and then sailing back with the Admiral. Although we will take then"outside" route, your info in Cap May, the Delaware bay and the canal will be put to use!
Joel


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

Discussion about NJ inlets in this thread made me think of the CG Surfman rating.

USCG Station Barnegat Light || Barnegat Light, NJ


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Dave, did you encounter any whales along the Jersey Coast? I was standing on the beach at Lavallette yesterday and was surprised to see a large whale spout about 1/4 mile offshore. Watched for about 20 minutes as he/she rose another two times, headed south.Apparently there have been many whale sightings in the past few weeks.


----------



## Rhody (Sep 4, 2014)

Just joined the site. This is the first cruise report I've read. If they are all like this I think I've found the right place! Thanks.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

jsaronson said:


> Dve,
> 
> Sounds like you had an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing your thoughts and experience. I'll be doing the Annapolis Newport race and then sailing back with the Admiral. Although we will take then"outside" route, your info in Cap May, the Delaware bay and the canal will be put to use!
> Joel


Great to hear your doing that race. Are you doing in in your. C&C 35?. I always wanted to do it.

Maybe Meteor or Marie will still be there from the Bucket Race. Check out Black Pearl Restaurant on Bannister. I worked with Chef Kerr when he was coming up. He was the ACF chef of the year. Also great cheap BBQ place on Bannister and Ave of America. Benjamin's great Irish Pub.

I like doing the outside route sometimes. Done it more times that way than I can count. 
P
Let's get together after your trip. Would love to meet your new wife. She and Donna can trade stories while we do.

Fair winds stay safe


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rhody said:


> Just joined the site. This is the first cruise report I've read. If they are all like this I think I've found the right place! Thanks.


Welcome aboard . Great folks here


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

smurphny said:


> Dave, did you encounter any whales along the Jersey Coast? I was standing on the beach at Lavallette yesterday and was surprised to see a large whale spout about 1/4 mile offshore. Watched for about 20 minutes as he/she rose another two times, headed south.Apparently there have been many whale sightings in the past few weeks.


We thought we saw spouts of water when we were go LBI but weren't sure and did want to claim we saw a whale. We did see quite a few dolphins.


----------

